# Can't Locate Rotor size for 1.6L 2015 Cruze LS (RHD S/Korean Made - manf. 2014 )



## Oszie (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi every one. I am from the Caribbean, Trinidad and Tobago. I'm seeking help on trying to determine the correct rotor size for my 1.6L Chevy Cruz LS 2015 model (South Korean made RHD). I have tried using the VIN as a means to quickly identify it, but the VIN allocated to vehicles manufactured in South Korea specially for Latin America and the Caribbean is not recognized in the US. I am trying to make a purchase from CARiD.com. The local authorized representative for GM here in Trinidad providing the services are selling spare parts way too expensive. the local company is unwilling to provide any specific vehicle data that is request for the purpose of making a spare part purchase else where.
My Car is 2+yrs old now at 60K and one rotor was warped just over 13K. Ii was driving with a bad rotor for quiet sometime. I am currently seeking to upgrade my existing rotors to the *"EBC - Stage 5 Super Street Dimpled and Slotted Brake Kit"*. *Can anyone help me here with some advice ?*


----------

